# Pinterest images are low quality.



## gijoe985 (Sep 15, 2009)

I didn't know where to go with this question, but I recently decided to start working on a Pinterest account. I outsourced the job of having social media buttons added to all of my product pages, but I have noticed that when I click the Pin it buttons, that the quality of the graphic posted to Pinterest is really low. This is really not acceptable because the whole idea of Pinterest is to have nice graphics that people will want to pin and share. 

I don't know if any of you want to try it yourselves, but here is a link to one of my products. If you try to pin it, notice that the graphic quality is fairly low. ( I can't link to my Pinterest account from the computer I am on, but if you look up Sport Your Faith on Pinterest and look at the board with my shirts, you ca tell there is a large difference between the ones that I uploaded vs the ones I pinned from my webpage.)

Seek Truth - Apparel


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

I know of Pinterest but I am not familiar with their programming. I would imagine pinned images are low resolution to prevent long webpage loading times. If everyone was pinning high resolution images and had many high resolution images pinned on their page it would take forever to load someone's page. It is the very reason web developers typically use low resolution graphics on business webpages. You only have a few seconds to keep someone on your webpage. If it takes more than a few seconds to load a page you start losing visitors.


----------



## gijoe985 (Sep 15, 2009)

Yeah, but these are much lower than average. Since the whole idea is to share attractive graphics, having a page full of pixelly images is not going to bode well.


----------



## gijoe985 (Sep 15, 2009)

So here is the link that Pinterest is trying to reference. It looks like a 100x100 cached image. Whereas my real graphic is way larger, but because of the "light box" that you view it in when you click on it, Pinterest can't see it. So maybe my lightbox is my problem. 

[media]http://www.sportyourfaith.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/small_image/100x100/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/s/o/sot_fishing-web.jpg[/media]


----------



## tiger24 (Jan 11, 2009)

You are definitely right there gijoe985.

The image is pretty low res and small. How is anyone suppose to see that?


----------



## 20vK (Jul 9, 2011)

Not specifically for you, but you want the high res images on your site, not Pinterest. 

That way when someone clicks on your image on Pinterest it will drive traffic to your site.

If it looks worse than other Pinterest images you can see, then ask Pinterest or search google. There should be a solution between the two.


----------



## codyjoe (May 6, 2013)

Could you post a link to a specific post on Pinterest itself? That way we can perhaps see what exactly is occurring.


----------



## DryBonesRising (Jan 15, 2013)

I think what is going on here is that users are pinning the thumbnail displayed on the product page. Ask your programmer to see if there is a way to pin the larger photo.

DBR


----------

